# Datenbank und Web Umzug via Shell auf V-Host



## MR_SCHORLE (9. Juli 2008)

Ich muss für eine Schule die Homepage und das Intranet auf einen neuen Webserver umziehen.

Folgende Situation<:

V-Host bei der T-Com (OpenSuse mit Plesk) mit Mysql Datenbank und Web
V-Host bei Strato (OpenSuse mit Plesk) Mysql Datenbank

Ich möchte nun die Datenbank so wie das gesamte Web und alle User Einstellungen auf den neuen V-Host umziehen.
Ich habe zugriff auf beiden Server via Shell.
Ich habe schon einiges gelesen, doch leider klappt der Import über PHPMYADMIN nicht weil die Datenbank zu groß ist beim Upload wird der Vorgang abgebrochen.

Kann einer von Euch mir vielleicht sagen wie ich das am besten mache.
Da der Server am Sonntag ausläuft wäre ich euch sehr verbunden auf eine schnelle Reaktion.
Vielleicht kennt einer von euch auch eine gutes HOW TO DO oder so.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

Lars


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Juli 2008)

/usr/local/psa/bin/pleskbackup
http://huschi.net/25_243_de.html?highlight=backup


----------

